# Need the price of tv



## james kearns (Feb 27, 2012)

I am.after 46 led es8000 samsung in KL


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, I've been looking at the 55" one which retails for about rm14,000 at Harvey Norman and that includes a galaxy tab and a total of 6 3d glasses. 

I'd think the 46" is about 2-3k cheaper? Hope that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

